# I need Help!!!!



## BaconBit (Jan 3, 2002)

Hey everyone!! I picked up an injured pigeon today. Its wing is dragging n the ground and if I had to guess I think someone tried to shoot it. I can see the injury and it is fairly low in the wing. The problem is, is that I can not keep this little one because I now have cats and I also really can not afford to take it to the vet!!! I am absolutly sick over what tyo do with this bird!!! Is there anyone here that could take it or does anyone know of anyone in New York that rehabilitates pigeons or anything??? I just dont know what to do......

Tara


----------



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm in Ontario, but I can tell you what to do with the bird until someone is able to take the bird. I'm sure someone will read your post and respond soon.

In the mean time...
I could write out everything you can do, but since I don't know your level of experince or comfort with handling the bird, it could end up being a book. Also, how is the bird responding to being touched? You can give me a call at 519-273-7399 and I could walk you through what needs to be done including getting it set up in something that will keep it safe and comfortable until it can be passed along to a rehabber in your area.

Kaaryn


----------



## BaconBit (Jan 3, 2002)

Thank you for your reply Kaaryn. I have had a pigeon for eight montha so i know the basics of caring for the pigeon. He/she seems to be foing well. Eating, drinking and taking to me ahndling him/her very well. His/Her poops look good it is just the wing. I had put him.her in a cat carrier for the night and he/she did well. Seems to be very happy. I just dont know what to do because I can not keep the littlke one. I need toi find someone that can rehabilitate the bird that is close to me. But any help and advice is appreciated....

Taras


----------



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

Tara,

Have you cleaned the wound and inspected it? Does it appear to have any bone fragments sticking out? Also, how big is the wound? I would start the bird on an antibiotic just in case and flush the wound with an antiseptic appropriate for animals. My vet suggested a 10% solution of iodine and water. (1 part iodine/10 parts sterile water). I also use hibitane if that's available to you.

Once the wound is cleaned, it sounds like the wing should be wrapped against the body to give the muscles and tendons some rest. If you need help on how to wrap, send me your email address to <[email protected]> and I can send you a picture of how to do it. You will need either vet tape or a gauze bandage roll and some tape.

With serious wing injuries, I have kept birds in the cat carrier for two weeks. I found a towel on the bottom helped to keep the bird from slipping on the floor and causing further damage.

Keep posting your need of a rehabber in your area for I know sometimes people dont' check the site everyday.

Let me know how things go.
Kaaryn


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

Please write to me, and i'll give you the name of a rehabber. [email protected]

Whatever the wound is, so far, it doesn't seem that there's much infection.

I'll keep looking for your e-mail.


----------



## BaconBit (Jan 3, 2002)

Kaaryn-
I have looked at the wing. The bone there just seems to be really mangled...it seems like the wing is barely hanging on. It looks good thouhgh, not like it is really infected or anything. I cleaned it a little bit, but I will use the iodine and sterile water solution on it a s well. I do have access to vet wrap but I would need the pictures of how to do it if you can send them to me at [email protected] My other pigeon had her wing wrapped as well, but I can not remember how it was odne. Thank you very much. I really appreciate it. 

Tara


----------



## BaconBit (Jan 3, 2002)

I just wanted to add that he is doing very well today. Eating great and very perky. I was holding him a bit today and he does not seem to fret over it at all. In fact he was sleeping in my lap for about an hour. I really hate to have to let this one gone....thoughts of my Miss Bacon return to me...but I would hate for my cats to hurt it......anyway...thanks again everyone...


Tara


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

Tara,

I sent you two e-mails, but the rehabbers i referred you to are couple of hours away. If you can't get to them, please call to ask if they know one in Poughkeepsie.

They may know someone who's not licensed or someone not yet on the list. 

And, if you can get to New York City, i can give you more names.


----------



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

When you say the wing is just barely hanging on, it sounds like the injury is close to the shoulder. Is the wing completely floppy or does the pigeon have control over some of it? I will send you the drawing of how to wrap tonight. But it's important to know if the shoulder is injured or misaligned before wrapping.

The behavior sounds good. Generally when an animal is in a great deal of pain, it doesn't eat or want to be touched.

Let me know the details of the injury location.

Kaaryn


----------



## BaconBit (Jan 3, 2002)

No, the injury is about midway down the wing. If i was to describe the wing as boomarang shaped <sort of> it is about in the middle where there is a slight beind in the wing. I think that he can use the shoulder area. I noticed that he was stretching the wing out today, so I am pretty sure he can use the shoulder. But like I said it seems to be about in the middle of the wing.

Tara


----------



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

That helps --thanks. I will email drawings this morning. 
Kaaryn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Tara, is the bone exposed?


Kaaryn, what antibiotic would you recommend, what dosage and for how long?

Cynthia


----------



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

I use Onycin 1000, it's powdered Tetracycline HCI. I have that on hand because it's broad-spectrum and will treat many gram-postive and gram-negative bacteria along with spirochetes, Rickettsia, and some Chlamydiae. 

It's rapidly absorbed, easily tolerated, and has been effective in treating bumblefoot and various injuries. I got it from my vet. Do you have access to this through a vet?

As for dosage...
Weight and condition of the bird will determine dosage of any antibiotic including what type to administer. I looked up my notes and read that I had given a duckling (which I assume is not too far off in weight to this pigeon) 1/8th teaspon of the powder in 2 litres of water. I was treating it for bumblefoot. Water must be changed daily and only medicate water should be provided for the bird. Bumblefoot is difficult to get rid of, so I keep the bird on it for up to 3 weeks depending up the severity of infection. In general, for prophylactic purposes, I think 7 days is sufficient.

From the sounds of it, the bird is eating and drinking normally, so this should be enough to ward off any potential infection. If the wound is still open and 'weeping' at all, it does need to be dressed and covered. If the skin has closed over and formed a scab, then I would let the antibiotic do the work by itself.

If Tetracycline is not available through a vet, then I would check pet stores. I recently bought Ornacyn-Plus (erthromycin) this way.

I hope this helps.


----------



## BaconBit (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi all, sorry I was not on yesterday with the holiday....The bone seems to be exposed a little bit, but it seems to be just shattered. The wound is noyt "weeping" at all. It seems to be scabbed over. I will try to find the antibiotics that you recommended and wrapo the wing. I will keep you all updated.

Tara


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As far as I know exposed bone is bad! My Star had a bone poking out and was going to have to have the wing amputated but Helen's vet, bless her, filed the bone down and sewed the skin over it. Amazingly, he flies!
I have kept him in the aviary because I don't know how strong the wing is.

Cynthia


----------



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

Tara,
It is true, if the bone is exposed, it leaves the bird wide open for infection, not to mention it's quite painful. A vet really should be contacted. You may have to call a number of them to find one who will treat a pigeon, but give it a try.

In the mean time, is the injured site covered with a sterile bandage and some antibitotic cream? And were you able to get the wing wrapped? If the bone is exposed, keeping the wing immobilized is very important.

Keep us posted.
Kaaryn


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

Tetracycline is available in small doses for fishes in the aquarium sections of pet shops. Does anyone know if it's okay for pigeons and the dosage?


----------



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

The strength of the stuff I use is 1000mg tetracycline per gram of powder...that's what it states on the label. Check the label on the fish product. There is a big difference in weight between a fish and a bird. Get back to me with what's on the label and we'll go from there.
Kaaryn


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

This is from the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union website!

Hope that helps!
Mary

---------------------------------------
Name: Tetracyclines - Chlortetracycline (Commercial name: Aureomycin), oxytetracycline (Commercial name: Terramycin)

Description: The tetracyclines are bacteriostatic antibiotics that are effective against various Gram positive and Gram negative bacteria. Cross resistance is common.

Usage: Tetracyclines can be used in bacterial infections shown to be susceptible to them.

Adverse reactions: None that are common.

Dosage: 20 - 25 mg/bird three times daily. 600 - 1500 mg/gallon for 7 - 14 days. 4 teaspoons/gallon for regular strength preparations and 2 teaspoons/gallon for concentrates.

Comments: Binds with calcium so consider pulling grit containing calcium (oyster shell and health grits) during use. Very effective in respiratory infections (ornithosis complex) especially when combined with Tylan. Chlamydia are typically very susceptible to tetracycline drugs.
http://www.crpu.ca


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can get Aureomycin concentrate (chlortetracycline) at any pigeon supply place such as Global Pigeon Supplies.

I figured the dosage to make up for an individual pigeon: It's 1/4 teaspoon to 2 cups of water.

For Tylosine it's 1/8 teaspoon to 2 cups water.

Hope that helps!
Treesa


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

Tara, I have a few good pigeon rehabbers if you still want one and if you come to New York City. 

Al


----------



## BaconBit (Jan 3, 2002)

Hello everyone. I did get the wing wrapped on Sat. and was able to find some Tetrycycline today. He seems very happy still. With the exception that he is quite perterbed at having his wing wrapped!! But he is taking it well!! I actaully dont think that the bone is exposed though. When I looked at it again on Sat. <he is letting me handle him more> it looked just like my BaconBits did. A whole. Straight through. But the skin around seems to be very healed and feathers have actually started to grow back. Is there anything else I should do now before I can find a rehabbedr?? Thanks again for everything...

Tara


----------



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

A good diet that includes vitamins in the water. Pigeon/dove mix and offer small bits of fruits and vegetables. 

And as others have cautioned, make sure the grit has no calcium, like oyster shell in it. It binds with tetracycline. My canary grit is just smalls grains of sand. The pet store can advise you what grit they have and what it contains.

Also, keep an eye on the wrapped wing to make sure the bird doesn't move the bandage and compromise movement of the good wing. Don't let the bird get into water for now. If the feathers under the bandage become wet, they don't dry easily and the bird can get chilled. 

But other than that, just keep looking for a rehabber!

Thanks for taking care of the little bird.
Kaaryn


----------

